# Flexy Infinito



## Jeza64 (Dec 2, 2011)

hi.has anyone had flexing issues with their infinito??? while at the top of Ventoux this year in very high winds I had extreme oscillating of my front end !!!!! I was only doing 10 mph so not speed wobble.since being home I have changed my very expensive fsa bars for nearly as expensive 3t bars in case it was that.....it's not.compared to my bianchi 928L the front end is flexy,so for example if I'm trying to track stand it's much harder to do than the 928 as it'so less stiff. I can descend at 45 mph + with confidence but feel I'm loosing power transfer when sprinting or climbing.Has anyone got anything practical to say other than 'get over it'
Cheers


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

At first I was thinking check your head set bearings but it would appear what your complaining about is the nature of the frame set. C2C coast to coast, this is a "comfort" performance bike. The flex provides the comfort.


----------



## Jeza64 (Dec 2, 2011)

mmmm.expensive way of fining out what i want in a bike???


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

I'm just supposing.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I rode a 928 C2C for many years and never experienced that.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

I have a 2012 Infinito. Never experienced the kind of flex that you mention--but I've never taken mine to Ventoux either.


----------



## Jeza64 (Dec 2, 2011)

will pop into my bike shop and see if i can try another one.maybe there is a fault in the head tube.


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

I would think your lack of power transfer sprinting, climbing is in the BB.


----------



## Jeza64 (Dec 2, 2011)

No it's def front end


----------



## Lolamunky (Jul 28, 2010)

Have you taken it to a shop to check the headset......could be some wobble in there from bad installation. Check the front skewer and the wheels placement in the fork, sometimes a very small misalignment can cause a weird flex.

I had an infinito and I never experienced what you're talking about. Also what stem are you using?


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Jeza64 said:


> will pop into my bike shop and see if i can try another one.maybe there is a fault in the head tube.


Good call.


----------



## Jeza64 (Dec 2, 2011)

fsa k force os 99


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Jeza64 said:


> No it's def front end


I don't understand how the front end affects power transfer.


----------



## Jeza64 (Dec 2, 2011)

I suppose what I mean is when I'm pulling on the bars I feel I loose energy through the flexing.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Jeza64 said:


> I suppose what I mean is when I'm pulling on the bars I feel I loose energy through the flexing.


Check the headset, and make sure the bars and stem are on at the right torque. I'm no sprinter, but the only time I've had any issues with my old C2C was the headset needing to be tightened.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Could it be the front wheel? I thought I had a flexy bike once. Changed to a stiffer wheel set and no more flex.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Hard to imagine a wheelset so flexy...but who knows?


----------



## Jeza64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Ii thought that too as I run xentis squad 4.2's which are admittedly not the best thing for high winds so I put my campag eurus wheels on and apart from a different feel the flex was still there. I'm going in to my bike shop today and see if they can check it thoroughly.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

T K said:


> Could it be the front wheel? I thought I had a flexy bike once. Changed to a stiffer wheel set and no more flex.


They can be. I have some low spoke count Enve wheels that aren't flexy for me at 120lbs, but I can imagine they'd be very flexy for anyone 150lbs+.


----------



## Jeza64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Just been my shop.first time they've had a complaint about an infinito.only thing they can suggest is a stiffer stem and change if Wheel set!!!£1500 badly spent shame if out its them as they look amazing with the bike.maybe get some animals.
View attachment 265314


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

How much do you weigh?


----------



## Jeza64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Sorry about spelling!!!


----------



## Jeza64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Just read it again and it's even worse than I thought: i meant shamals...I weigh 152lbs


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

If everything is in good working order, I can't see anything on that bike being flexy except maybe the wheels. It looks like it's a 53cm. If it was a 63cm and you weighed 250lbs, then maybe.
So my guess its in the wheels or in your head.


----------



## Jeza64 (Dec 2, 2011)

yes it's a 53.i'm sure you're right.if i can get together some more dosh then i'll change the wheels ebay the xentis and try to be content.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Jeza64 said:


> yes it's a 53.i'm sure you're right.if i can get together some more dosh then i'll change the wheels ebay the xentis and try to be content.


A nice set of Campy wheels are what are needed on that bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jeza64 (Dec 2, 2011)

definately...cheers


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

T K said:


> If everything is in good working order, I can't see anything on that bike being flexy except maybe the wheels. It looks like it's a 53cm. If it was a 63cm and you weighed 250lbs, then maybe.
> So my guess its in the wheels or in your head.


I don't know if wheels should be too flexy, although I'll admit I don't know anything about those wheels. I tend to avoid looking at other components, bike, and wheel companies to avoid the idea that I need to upgrade.


----------



## RedViola (Aug 15, 2012)

Jeza64 said:


> Just been my shop.first time they've had a complaint about an infinito.only thing they can suggest is a stiffer stem and change if Wheel set!!!£1500 badly spent shame if out its them as they look amazing with the bike.maybe get some animals.
> View attachment 265314


Sorry to hear about your flex issues but, Campy wheels or not, that bike is sex on two wheels.

How did you get that paint job?


----------



## triumph.1 (Jun 21, 2011)

I have experienced the same feeling on my new 2012 infinito. The first time it happened in windy conditions I thought there was something mechanically wrong with the bike. I would describe it as a frame that has a wiggle to it and not just the front end. I never had this feeling on any other bike new or old, but have written it off as characteristic to the frame and have gotten used to the handling. The bike is hands down the most comfortable bike I have ridden and I wouldn't trade it for another.


----------



## Jeza64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Paint is last years ltd edition.interesting as I felt it at the rear today...no pun intended!!!!..maybe I should accept it as I enjoy it most if the time.


----------



## triumph.1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Jeza64 said:


> Paint is last years ltd edition.interesting as I felt it at the rear today...no pun intended!!!!..maybe I should accept it as I enjoy it most if the time.


I think it's strange that the frame feels that way, but at the same time seems to handle just fine under 99% of the riding I do. It isn't as stiff or confidence inspiring as my other frames, but it serves it's purpose very well.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

So yesterday I had a weird experience. I'm riding my '95 steel bianchi, it was a bit windy. I was going about 15 mph. I sat up to stretch and took my hands off the bars. A few seconds later the front end started to shimmy. Almost like a high speed wobble on a motorcycle. I put one hand back on the bars. Still a shimmy. Put both hands on and it stopped. I thought I had a mechanical problem, but no. 
Next thing I thought of was this thread. Maybe it's a Bianchi thing.


----------



## triumph.1 (Jun 21, 2011)

you're such a daredevil.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

triumph.1 said:


> you're such a daredevil.


Not really. I would have never tried taking my hand off the bars at 16mph.


----------



## triumph.1 (Jun 21, 2011)

T K said:


> Not really. I would have never tried taking my hand off the bars at 16mph.


Always pushing that envelope.


----------



## Lolamunky (Jul 28, 2010)

The chances that your 95 steel bianchi and his infinito share even a single scrap of common engineering to lead to the conclusion that the wobble is a Bianchi phenomenon is impossible. Aside from the word Bianchi on the side those bikes are as different in design and feel as my beach cruiser is to my Via Nirone.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

The only time I had wobble on a Bianchi was when I broke a bunch of spokes on my Mavic CCUs. Still no clue how I broke them since I didn't crash them, only rode them during races or race prep, and only weigh 120lbs.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Lolamunky said:


> The chances that your 95 steel bianchi and his infinito share even a single scrap of common engineering to lead to the conclusion that the wobble is a Bianchi phenomenon is impossible. Aside from the word Bianchi on the side those bikes are as different in design and feel as my beach cruiser is to my Via Nirone.


Yep, that's about right!


----------



## triumph.1 (Jun 21, 2011)

I Don't think what I have experienced on my infinito is severe enough to even worry about. I will attribute it to the geometry, build or a combination of both since I have never had another bike feel like this including the 81 and 85 bianchi's I ride. Regardless I love the bike and it will serve me well for hopefully years to come.


----------



## jan erik (Aug 25, 2011)

How long is your stem? 99 mm?


----------



## Jeza64 (Dec 2, 2011)

90mm.I've just swapped it for a 3t arx pro stem.might eBay the xentis and replace with shamals.if I'm not happy then I'll stick too my 928L.


----------



## jan erik (Aug 25, 2011)

I had a 2c2 a while ago with the same issue. I was using 80 mm stem but had a highspeed wiggle that was impossible to controll. Swapped it to 110 mm and problem solved! So if you can reach that far you could improve stability as well


----------



## Jeza64 (Dec 2, 2011)

not that simple ..since changing the stem I'm noticing an intermittent unstable feeling at the rear.....[no really,, I'm not paranoid!!! honest] anyway the wifes convinced me to put a pair of Michelin pro 4 race on to see if it improves [running schwalbe zx hd at the mo]as she can't handle me replacing the xentis,.... it's all about the bling apparently.


----------



## Lolamunky (Jul 28, 2010)

I ran my Infinito with many configurations and never felt a bit of instability....with that said I also used 110 and 120mm stems. I would get a longer stem and shorter reach bars...or a longer stem and add some spacers to keep the reach the same.

90mm on a 53cm is pretty short...they come with that size stock but I'm guessing its not intended for aggressive riding.


----------



## Bianchi-001 (Nov 3, 2012)

stunning machine!!


----------



## Jeza64 (Dec 2, 2011)

thx. changed bars stem tyres and skewers and i'm sure it feels better???!!!!


----------



## triumph.1 (Jun 21, 2011)

I made the final cut to the steerer during the fit process and the intermittent instability has diappeared.


----------



## Doolab (Feb 13, 2008)

triumph.1 said:


> I made the final cut to the steerer during the fit process and the intermittent instability has diappeared.


Should we infer that the stock steerer tube length makes it a little too flexy to give that added comfort they claim?


----------



## Jeza64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Not sure about that as Mines cut with 10mm of spacers.


----------



## triumph.1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Doolab said:


> Should we infer that the stock steerer tube length makes it a little too flexy to give that added comfort they claim?


I don't think so. I built my own and left the steerer intentionally tall so I could slowly get the fit right. Once I dropped it the flexy feeling was gone.


----------



## triumph.1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Jeza64 said:


> Not sure about that as Mines cut with 10mm of spacers.


I guess you have some other issues. I was just glad I got mine straightened out. The bike isn't as stiff as other bikes I've had and I still think some of it is just the feel of the frame. At any rate I sure hope you get yours sorted. :thumbsup:


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Jeza64 said:


> Just been my shop.first time they've had a complaint about an infinito.only thing they can suggest is a stiffer stem and change if Wheel set!!!£1500 badly spent shame if out its them as they look amazing with the bike.maybe get some animals.
> View attachment 265314


I love that color scheme on your Infinito!!


----------

